# France touring help needed urgently



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We saw a map of France yesterday in Aldi yesterday.

It set us off thinking it might be possible for us to drive through France to Northern Spain.

I've done it on a K100 back in 89, but not been south of Dunkirk since then and I believe touring has changed since then.

So you need to treat as newbies for this thread.

We prefer to wild camp, but know nothing of this outside of the UK

We have no idea of what we should take or of what we actually need to take.

Do I need a passport as mine has lapsed and I was under the assumption that being in the EU my photo licence was enough (probably wrong on that one).

Which is the best way to get across the water, is it best to book a return ticket or get a single and book the return later, where from and too etc.

Toll roads, not a fave of ours, not in too much of a hurry but would prefer to be down south sooner rather than later.

I'm sure that there are loads more questions I should be asking.

BTW we're going on hols this coming Friday 11th September.

Kev.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Some of your questions answered.
Passport is a must. As is driving licence, insurance and logbook and originals.

Best motorway re costs is through Paris and down the centre motorway which has Millau bridge on it. Hardly any tolls. 

There are many motorhomes wild camping in many places but I personally prefer sites and personally I don't like to use someones country free of charge.

Tunnel is the most efficient. Quickly on and off and travel time less than 40mins and you stay in your van. Generally more expensive than deals on ferry which take nearly two hours to get there and sometimes half an hour to get on and half an hour to get off and you cannot stay in your van probably in case the bow doors don't shut properly.  

It is a fantastic journey down the centre and there are some lowely places to see if you have the time to do it on the way there or back from Spain which I know little about.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> and originals.


 was that a typo for all originals IE no photocopies?

Kev


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> > and originals.
> 
> 
> was that a typo for all originals IE no photocopies?
> ...


All docs have to be originals. Non photocopies and forgeries are frowned upon.

Other things that sprung to mind is you need a first aid kit, spare bulbs and one or even two warning triangles. Plus beambenders.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Plus you MUST have enough yellow reflective vests in the vehicle, accessible without going out in case of breakdown for ALL occupants, in Spain you MUST have TWO warning triangles.

Yes original documents essential not copies although carry a copy "just in case".

French N roads are very good, slower than autoroutes but more picturesque, take you through or round towns on "Toutes directions" or "Autre Directions" if you do not want "Centre Ville".

MHF database has many places listed, you can also download aires for sat nav. Do NOT use or even have "Road Angel" type radar warnings - they are illegal and vehicle can be seized (if you are caught!)

Avoid Paris if you can - driving around Rue Horrifique (peripherique) requires courage, excellent navigation and many crossed fingers. It is NOT an enjoyable experience IMHO and may be VERY slow (we have spent 4 hours in virtually stationary traffic at times). If you MUST then use early morning or late evening when traffic less - definitely avoid rush hours!

Plan major route before you go (take decent map e.g Michelin atlas) so you know what towns to head for, do not try and do too many miles (kilometres) in a day - it is not worth it as France has so much to see. 

There are some excellent campsites open till end of October - check the Gites de France website for camping - we stayed at one on West coast near St Jean de Monts for 8 € per nigh including 10a EHU, only two other units there and they were in another field separated by woodland!

Remember if you want economical food (and fuel) use Hypermarkets but lunch only available 12 - 2.00 maximum (after that it is snacks only).

If you have Tesco vouchers - use them for ferry or tunnel - they are worth much more than face value (others will guide you how to - we are in SW and use expensive Plymouth - Roscoff ferry).

Enjoy yourselves - we have always enjoyed travelling in France they welcome "Le Camping Car" and may even allow free parking in car parks where others have to pay (e.g Belves nearish to Bergerac, all users EXCEPT Camping Cars have to pay in car park!). Wish we were going with you, but sadly not for a few more weeks yet!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Do I need a passport as mine has lapsed . . .
> 
> BTW we're going on hols this coming Friday 11th September.
> Kev.


Hi Kev

Forget all your other questions and concentrate on this one.   

If you can't get your passport renewed in time you ain't going nowhere outside the UK!!   

It should be possible, but I would strongly advise you to get up early tomorrow and start the process immediately. You will have to go personally to a Passport Office with all your documents and completed forms, and it will be a right pain in the rrrrrs if everything is not spot on. (I think you need to make an appointment before you go, so there's a potential problem for a start!)

You may get it in time, but you will have to extract the digit pretty smartly!!!!

>> This << might get you started.

Go for it Kev. It can be done!!!!   

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> [personally to a Passport Office with all your documents and completed forms, and it will be a right pain in the rrrrrs if everything is not spot on.
> Dave


The Passport Office are very picky about the photos you need if you are getting a new passport - no reflections if you wear glasses , white background etc. After 3 attempts I had to have mine done without specs and it looks nothing at all like me.

You used to be able to put your photos up on their website and they'd reject or accept there and then but don't know if this is still available.

You also have to have them signed on the back by someone who has known you for x years and is on the list of registered professions who can do this - eg doctors

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

For passport photos, they will now only accept professionally processed photos or the ones from the photo booths. They even specify the paper that they must be printed on.
For passport applications for immediate issue, Peterborough will issue on same day without an appointment. get your application in by morning and will be siiued 4.00pm same day.
Gerry


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you have time on your side why not use the N & D roads of France & hop between aires as we do. It is a very relaxed way to see france at it's best. Get All the Aires Book France. It now has 1600 listings.

steve & ann. ---------------- teensvan.


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Too late to use Tesco vouchers for Eurotunnel. You need to book at least 2 weeks in advance, with the voucher numbers already on hand. Sure you'll manage. Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try this link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-68942-france.html

Lots of your questions answered there


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I forgot my passport when me and a friend whent to belgium last december when i explained at french border control in calais they were not bothered just told me to get on ferry on the way back english border control took me into the office and as i had driving license with photo card where happy as long as i answered a couple of questions, 1 who were blyth spartans playng in the f a cup?answer bournemouth.didnt bother with other question as i think they were having problems with me accent like.said i couldnt speak english just get on ferry
sorted.


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

*Try the western channel*

For the most leisurely, relaxed journey to Northern Spain, we would recommend Portsmouth to St Malo overnight. It's more expensive than the short crossings, but it cuts out hundreds of miles of driving and the dinner on the ferry is excellent.

Off the boat about 08.00 and a gentle drive down the west side of France is easily the nicest and cheapest way to get to Spain's north coast.

Good luck with your passport!


----------

